# Kentucky season



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

First morel season here in Kentucky (Hardin County/Fort Knox area). When does the season usually start? I moved from Georgia last year and the season there started about the first week of April.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ft Knox/Hardin county is a good area. I have found blacks and small yellow/greys on the Fort Knox base while turkey hunting. The big yellows are there also but I have never found them. I assume in Georgia you only find the big yellows there. If that is the case, they will start showing in the Fort Know area usually @ mid April and be finished @ 5/7-5/10. Of course those dates will move slightly depending upon the weather. The blacks will start showing up in the Know area as early as the 3/20 and their season usually is over by 4/15 again dependent upon the weather. The smaller greys/yellows usually pop @ 2 weeks after the 1st black morel.


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep, ricard76 is spot on....as usual lol! I actually live in the same area, with my property bordering Ft. Knox wilderness. Although I have yet to find any blacks down here, I have found the smaller grey/yellows and some sparse patches of the big yellows. Never had any luck with the blacks but I am determined to find some this year. If you're interested in shrooming some new area, give me a shout.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Gear up Y'all, The weather is churning us a good early season this year. Ground temps are looking great !

Check out my new camo - It is Spring Underbrush - ( photo taken in Kentucky. )

Here is a link to the shop, This new camo is being displayed on a brand new material. It is a Micro Polyester Mesh - Spore Friendly ! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/271436227/morel-spore-friendly-mesh-bag-hardwood?ref=shop_home_active_1

This camo is also available in my double panel nylon Heavy Duty Mesh bags. Maximum size is 12 x 18.


----------



## dallas050 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm in the Lexington, KY area. They come up here the same time as Fort Knox area. The weather is warming up early this year. I'm guessing the morels will come a little early this year. Has anyone been out yet? I will keep everyone informed on what I find.

Jim


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Shroomwhisperer, new to the area but I'm planning to roam the woods of Knox next weekend. They did some controlled burning late last year so I'm gonna rummage thru that area tomorrow.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Jim, Lots of Spring growth showing today. Leeks are 6" from all the rain. everything else is just sprouting. 
The sun was only out for a few hours the last 3-4 days. we could use some light showers for the next 3 days then you should hit the woods.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

prob find blacks in the burn zone if it stays overcast today. a little evening rain would bring them up for sure


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Stasiakj - sounds like we're pretty close to each other. Whereabouts on Post are you?

I've heard they do well in burn areas, only I think it takes a few years to produce well. Last year I checked a few burns on post from 2-4 years old with no luck. Only thing that seemed to be there was a lot of blackberry thorns. Got the scars to prove it lol.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Picked 4 1 inch blacks today in the Louisville metro area. Not going to look again until next week so I won't be tempted to pick the small ones and more should be showing up by then that have grown larger.


----------



## shendrick36 (Apr 6, 2015)

18 small blacks on Breckenridge CO and Grayson CO line


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

small blacks? the size of a quarter?


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Still nothing down in Georgia, weird that you found 18 blacks. Time stamped photos tell better stories.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Shroomwhisperer, I live in the North Dietz area on post (behind Starbucks). 
Jim


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I found some mushrooms at fort knox. 3/4 of the way up the hillside. Evening Sun look in the shadows.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Whisperer 

Fire morels produce the best the first year after a fire as long as the burn occurred spring/summer the previous year not late in the year (fall). The production decreases as time passes. 2nd 3rd decreasibg. Burn morels are documented more abundantly in boreal forests which are north and high elevation (California, Arizona, oregon, Washington, canada, Michigan). Further south they still occur but in smaller numbers (Oklahoma).


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

I hunt the prescribed burn areas in Mammoth Cave Natl Park a few years ago and never found the 1st shroom. This was 2 weeks after the burn and I hunt that part of the state on a regular basis each year. I own a farm @ 1 mile from the park boundary and find 300-700 shrooms there each season. I don't believe the morels respond to fire in the Easter U.S. as they do out west for whatever reason.


----------



## Brian Karshner (May 5, 2018)

Have u had any luck I moved here from Illinois and use to find them by the bag load been here for last season and this season and have found 0 yet


shroomwhisperer said:


> Yep, ricard76 is spot on....as usual lol! I actually live in the same area, with my property bordering Ft. Knox wilderness. Although I have yet to find any blacks down here, I have found the smaller grey/yellows and some sparse patches of the big yellows. Never had any luck with the blacks but I am determined to find some this year. If you're interested in shrooming some new area, give me a shout.


----------



## Buffalo joe (May 8, 2018)

stasiakj said:


> First morel season here in Kentucky (Hardin County/Fort Knox area). When does the season usually start? I moved from Georgia last year and the season there started about the first week of April.


I live in buffalo ky i found some sunday


----------

